# 30 SPS-Steuerungen verknüpfen



## Ralle (17 Juni 2005)

Eine Übergeordnete SPS (Siemens) soll mit 30 untergeordneten Steuerungen (VIPA) Daten austauschen. Die untergeordneten Steuerungen können auch gar nicht vorhanden sein. Was nehmen? E/A-Karten, MPI, Profibus ?

Wie immer möglichst preiswert, aber variabel. 

Kann man MPI-Adressen innerhalb der Steuerung durch sie Software verändern ?


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (17 Juni 2005)

Welche Schnittstellen sind denn auf den SPS´en schon vorhanden ??


----------



## Ralle (17 Juni 2005)

Alle MPI, teilweise Profibus undn natürlich EA-Module, wenn nötig.
Die Anlage ist noch in der Konzeption.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2005)

Hallo Ralle,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> ..Kann man MPI-Adressen innerhalb der Steuerung durch sie Software verändern ?..


Ich glaube das geht nicht.

Welche Datenmengen sollen denn ausgetauscht werden? Welche VIPA-Steuerungen sind es?

Gruss, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (20 Juni 2005)

Datenmenge ist gering, hauptsächlich Fehlerinfos und einige administrative Signale (Start, Stop. Störung etc.). Wenn ich E/A einsetzen muß versuch ich es mit 16 bit E + 16 Bit A anzugehen. Bus wäre mir aber lieber, scheitert wohl an der Adressierung, da Stationen ausgetauscht werden sollen, ohne daß man mit dem PG erst die Adressierung vergeben muß. (Bei Berger-Lahr TLC-Achsen kann man die Profibusadresse von außen verdrahten, wenn man das braucht)
100-ter VIPA und 200-ter (die 200-ter mit Profibus für einen Servo). Übergeordnete Steuerung wird eine 300/400, oder eine Speed7.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Juni 2005)

Hallo Ralle,

an DP/DP-Koppler hast du sicherlich schon gedacht. Das käme wahrscheinlich preiswerter als beidseitig 16DE/16DA, vorausgesetzt PB-DP ist bei allen Steuerungen bereits vorhanden. Die Adressen kann man notfalls über Schalter einstellen/ändern.

Gruss, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (24 Juni 2005)

Braucht der DP/DP-Koppler eine Profibusadresse, die dem Master bekannt ist ? Wenn nicht wäre es eine echte Alternative. 

Wieder nicht Zuende, gelesen. Kann man die Adressen am DP/DP-Koppler direkt mit Schaltern einstellen?


----------



## Unreal (24 Juni 2005)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es dir was hilft: (bin Neuling)

http://www.phoenixcontact.com/globa...ntact.com/de/service/6055.htm?land=de&lang=de

Schnittstellenkonverter von Phoenix Contact Serie: PSM-ME


Gruß Unreal


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Juni 2005)

Hallo Ralle,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht der DP/DP-Koppler eine Profibusadresse, die dem Master bekannt ist ? ..


Der Koppler wird von beiden Seiten als Slave angesprochen. Er bekommt somit zwei Adressen, die verschieden sein können. Sowohl deine übergeordnete Steuerung als auch die Unterstationen müssen einen DP-Master haben. Dem jeweiligen Master muss nur die Busadresse der Kopplerseite bekannt sein, an der er angeschlossen ist. Die andere interessiert ihn nicht.



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> .. Kann man die Adressen am DP/DP-Koppler direkt mit Schaltern einstellen?..


Man kann beide Adressen über Dipp-Schalter einstellen. Zur Übernahme der Adresse ist eine Spannungswiederkehr des Kopplers notwendig. Zum häufigen Umrüsten ist dieses Umschalten eher nicht geeignet, generell ist es aber möglich.

Das Handbuch zum DP/DP-Koppler findest du bei Siemens unter 13654961.

Gruss, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (17 Oktober 2005)

So, das Projekt ist da.
Wir haben uns für DP/DP-Koppler entschieden. 
Übergeordnete SPS von Siemens (317 oder 319), da die Speed7 von VIPA leider keinen zusätzlichen Profibus-CP ansprechen kann   .
Je untergeordneter Station 64 Byte E/A-Daten, für je 30 Stationen benötigt man dann eine Profibus-CP (mehr E/A-Daten kann man mit der CP nicht ansprechen), will man die DP-Koppler in einem seperaten Profibusnetz haben. Die untergeordneten Module bekommen alle die gleiche Profibus-Adresse (VIPA-CPU's), die DP-Koppler auf dieser Seite ebenfalls. Dadurch können dann die Module beliebig vertauscht werten.


----------



## Maxl (20 Oktober 2005)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Übergeordnete SPS von Siemens (317 oder 319), ...



319 ????


----------



## Ralle (20 Oktober 2005)

Ja, die kommt demnächst (?wann?) auf den Markt, wir wollen wahrscheinlich ein Pilotprojekt damit machen.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2005)

*Profibus-CP*

Hallo

@Ralle


Profibus-CPs für Vipa Speed7-Cpus gibt es nur auf SpeedBus
(dann sind maximal 6 externe Profibus CPs möglich, die allerdings genauso schnell wie der interne Profibus CP sind).

Problem: Die Kundenfreigabe für den SpeedBus  erfolgt erst in den nächsten Wochen.

Gruß


----------



## Maxl (21 Oktober 2005)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die kommt demnächst (?wann?) auf den Markt, wir wollen wahrscheinlich ein Pilotprojekt damit machen.



Hast Du eine Ahnung wann die ca. kommen wird?
Und welche Leistungsdaten wir zu erwarten haben?


----------



## Ralle (21 Oktober 2005)

@Maxl

Sobald ich genaues weiß, gebe ich es bekannt.
Dieses Jahr kommt sie aber wohl nicht mehr, da läuft das Pilotprojekt.
Wir haben auch noch keine Aussage zu den Preisen, aber oberhalb der 317 könnte es landen, denke ich mal und dann ist ja die Speed7 immer noch weitaus preisgünstiger.

@Gast

Ja, eine ähnliche Aussgage hatten wir auch von VIPA, leider zu spät für uns. Da war auch nicht von einigen Wochen die Rede, sondern daß es noch nicht funktioniert. Aber VIPA ist sehr bemüht, was ich positiv finde und Siemens hat damt wohl auch zu kämpfen, die VIPA-Preise sind für Siemens sicherlich schwer zu halten.


----------



## klaly (2 November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

als Muster dürfte der Speedbus und ein dazugehöriger externer DP-Master sicherlich zu bekommen sein. Einfach mal den entsprechenden Vertriebsmann "nerven".

mfg. vipaner_112


----------

